# Visa information



## Rod82 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi,

I have been accepted to start a job in Adana on very short notice. I wasn't expectting to be successful. I haven't applied for a work visa, so my question is can I be given a job, head over on a tourist visa, apply for residence and then get a work permit. My job will be with the national swimming federation, if this helps.

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards,

Rod82


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Your employer will have to arrange all paperwork for your working permit.

You can travel on a tourist visa and apply for residence once you are in Adana, but you cannot legally work.


----------

